# Six String Productions 1943 WOLFMAN VERSION SCULPTED BY JEFF YAGHER



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I built and painted this one a couple weeks ago.It the 43 version wolfman from Frankenstein meets the Wolfman.The sculpt is awesome and jeff yagher really did a awesome job capturing Lon chaney as the wolfman in this kit.So let me know what ya think and all comments are welcomed.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

IMpressive W66 !!! NO, DARNED IMpressive !


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dabbler for the compliments  .There's a 41 version of the wolfman that connects to this one to make a huge dio.I plan on picking up the 41 version in nov when kp over at six strings has more poured up  .


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That will make an awesome display.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks mighty fine Wolfie . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks HB for the compliments  .It a big kit and the detailing on this one that jeff did is just awesome  .


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

agreed , his work is just amazing . 
hb


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! Great job on a beautiful kit! What scale is this kit?


Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks wayne for the compliments  and this is a 1/6scale kit


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done! Another of my favorites done right.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Llyod for the compliments


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great job Wolfie! Cool kit.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool figure! Fabtastic paint apps.
Love the eyes!!!!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Wow! This is a great pose! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the compliments


----------



## Data (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow!


----------

